

We can have human language translated code - peterio

Hi,<p>I was thinking about that. We can have programming language transl files with translation for all the keywords in different languages. Then we can automatically show code with english&#x2F;french etc keywords. Do you think that&#x27;s tecnically feasible?
======
gus_massa
I've seen the inverse case: A translation of a programming language to another
human language.

I've saw a Spanish version of Pascal and a Spanish version of Logo, it was in
Argentina approximately 20 years ago. They were versions for students.

The problem is that is nice that the user defined functions mix well with the
core functions. If the language has the "print" function, you can add the
"println" function. You can translate the core functions, but now the user
defined functions look odd.

